# phpMyAdmin Login



## Quest (25. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen
kennt jemand dieses Phänomen, das ich gerade auf meinem Server habe:
Ich rufe pma auf, gebe die Benuzterdaten ein und klicke auf anmelden.
Anschließend sehe ich kurz das 2-spaltige layout von pma und wie ein paar dinge geladen werden und ZACK, bin ich wieder bei der Login Maske


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2008)

Möglicherweise stimmt die URL in der phpmyadmin Config Datei nicht mit der URL überein, übder die Du phpmyadmin aufgerufen hast.


----------

